# pkg-update(8) kernel version mismatches: how to list all affected packages?



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 28, 2021)

pkg-update(8) | pkg-upgrade(8) | pkg.conf(5)

<https://github.com/freebsd/pkg/commit/04feb5851df98e8244200e29a6b134c06da06822>

Whenever there's a mismatch, _one_ package is listed. 

For example:


```
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # pkg update
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching packagesite.pkg: 100%    6 MiB   6.5MB/s    00:01   
pkg: cannot parse fingerprints: error while parsing <unknown>: line: 1, column: 0 - 'key must begin with a letter', character: '-'
Processing entries:   0%
Newer FreeBSD version for package php74-simplexml:
To ignore this error set IGNORE_OSVERSION=yes
- package: 1400042
- running kernel: 1400041
Ignore the mismatch and continue? [y/N]: y
```

How can I tell which other installed packages, if any, will be mismatched if the running kernel version is ignored for an upgrade?

(I will update the OS, but not immediately.)


----------

